# energy drink reaction?



## ken Sass (May 4, 2017)

so for the past 2-3 weeks i have been drinking a monster energy drink a day and I started having prostate issues about the same time so last night i was sitting around thinking and put 2 and 2 together, i think i have a problem/allergy to something in it. 1. when i drink it ,my pee color goes to a bright green.
2. my kidneys ache. 3. it is hard for me to pee, this goes away after a few hours. so i am gonna take a break from it and see if my problems get better. anybody else have anything like this?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 4, 2017)

Those drinks will alter that sexy ass of yours....Plus those drinks will kill u....


----------



## IHI (May 4, 2017)

When i was working 3rd there were times i had to have a can of Chaos to get thru, but i crashed hard about an hour later. One night i didnt drink it all, came in next night and was going to dump the drink in my chip hopper before pitching can in adopt a family can bag....it literally came out like a thick gelotinous syrup. Aint had any since.

stop the maddness and see what happens


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 4, 2017)

A bright green piss? Now that I haven't seen before. That alone would make me stop. Those energy drinks are bad news. If you need energy, get a preworkout powder. At least you know what the hell is in those.


----------



## Milo (May 4, 2017)

All I can say that happens to me after drinking one is having to piss like a race horse about 15 minutes after drinking any.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 4, 2017)

Get a new mattress and enjoy a good nites rest, that will provide energy throughout the day....


----------



## PFM (May 4, 2017)

I cannot stand those nasty millennial "I need a boost" super queer 'drinks'. Drink some anti-freeze or something.


----------



## Spongy (May 5, 2017)

Yo ken, drop the drink.  Get a blood test and check that kidney/liver function just to verify all is good.  Hydrate like crazy for a few days at least 128oz (gallon) and see if your pee clears up.  Never had green pee brother.


----------



## Spongy (May 5, 2017)

Reviweed with the wife.  Green pee can certainly be a reaction to the dyes in a drink or a UTI


----------



## TheQuestionaire96 (May 5, 2017)

Energy drinks are the worst for your body. I usually smoke before a workout... A high workout is like sex to me. feels great try it!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (May 5, 2017)

I've had the pee color from monsters right after I drink them but lately I've had heart palpitations and I hate that shit so I dropped them all together , I got to the point I felt like I needed one every day . . . . Yea definitely take a break or all together from them


----------



## Spongy (May 5, 2017)

Fyi folks...  ener f y drinks are not controlled by fda


----------



## ceo (May 5, 2017)

Spongy said:


> Fyi folks...  ener f y drinks are not controlled by fda



No dietary supplements are regulated by the FDA, just their labels. But if they get enough complaints and/or get suspicious, they will crack that whip, and no company wants that.

Not sure what ingredients are in that Monster without pulling the label and knowing which Monster it was, but very likely your prostate issue is due to that. I personally cannot have any 1,3-DMAA or it feels like I'm trying to push a bowling ball through a garden hose when I try to pee, for a good 12 hours afterwards. 

Drink some coffee or find another substitute.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 5, 2017)

Kidney pain and hard to pee!? Sounds like Trichomoniasis.
!S!


----------



## MS1605 (May 5, 2017)

So I just went back to my 3rd shift job 2 weeks ago at a steel distributor. We have cranes everywhere obviously but a lot of times its faster to just grab shit and go. So this makes for a pretty tiring day of work. 
That coupled with 3rd shift, some of the guys get pretty crazy with the energy drinks. So while I was gone fir the past 6 months, I guess one of the guys I worked with was put in the emergengy room from them. This is all coming from the guys and not directly from the hourses mouth but apparently 6 energy drinks per 8 hour shift "ate a hole" in the dudes stomach and he had to have emergency surgery...


----------



## widehips71 (May 5, 2017)

Does the prostate bother you with all caffeine?  Or just the Monster whatever drink.  I'm failry certain caffeine can and BPH do not go well together


----------

